

WAT – A lightning talk by Gary Bernhardt from CodeMash (2012) - bontoJR
https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat

======
ColinWright
I haven't been able to find any substantive discussion of this, despite there
being at least twelve previous submissions. So many submissions, so little
discussion ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10092845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10092845)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9918165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9918165)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9845637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9845637)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9706892](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9706892)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154382](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9154382)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529441)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8529309)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8458673)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8387038)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8225418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8225418)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7698231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7698231)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7313186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7313186)

